# Cost Estimates for Front Porch Extension



## Newbie! (6 Aug 2012)

I know I am asking how long is a piece of string type question but due to a growing family, we need to build a front porch on our house. Something with a simple lean-to slated roof, about 10ft x 9ft. Excluding the cost of windows and front door, could someone ballpark an extension like this? We havent a clue what sort of prices to expect.

Thanks.


----------



## lowCO2design (10 Aug 2012)

Newbie! said:


> I know I am asking how long is a piece of string type question but due to a growing family, we need to build *a front porch on *our house. Something with a simple lean-to slated roof, about* 10ft x 9ft. *Excluding the cost of windows and front door, could someone ballpark an extension like this? We havent a clue what sort of prices to expect.
> 
> Thanks.


start by getting planning, when seeking professional help with this ask the arch/ arch tech to provide the extra info on these that will allow you to go to several reputable builders and get ball park prices. best of luck


----------

